# New guy in Minnesota



## cracker61 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

I just got back into the sport last year after an 18 year absence. Wow, what a change in equipment and speed! I bought a Parker TrailBlazer and some carbon arrows. Shot it a few times last year until I completely ruptured my L Achilles Tendon which has healed as good as it is going to. I still hunted last year with a brace/boot 4 weeks after surgery :77:but it was painful. Didn't get to shoot at anything but did see some. Looking forward to this year and more practice with better legs under me. Found this site by accident, browsed around and then joined because I liked it.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome cracker, love to see more MN guys on here.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*welcome*

I'm from Minn originally, go back there every year deer hunting. Next year I'm going to try turkey. Where you at in Minn?


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk cracker61. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

welcome to AT.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*welcome*

fellow Minnesotian


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

60xar said:


> Welcome cracker, love to see more MN guys on here.


You bet! From New Prague here.


----------



## cracker61 (Mar 22, 2008)

Blaine, MN


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome! Be prepared to spend lots of time on here, its very addicting!


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*new here*

welcome from sc wis


----------



## DaveO (Mar 24, 2008)

hey from E.Bethel


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome. Rochesterite here. Be forewarned this site is time consuming and fun. :darkbeer:


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome from Eden Prairie


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome to AT from Shafer, MN


----------



## DaveO (Mar 24, 2008)

bowhunter,,,you go to the shafer bar there,,,,say to to pete for me.

He knows who I am,,,,lol


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BTARCHER (Dec 2, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT!! I'm from St. Paul but work near the Metro Gun club in Blaine!!:wink:


----------

